
Cook’s 1971 Paper proving boolean satisfiability NP-Complete transcribed to TeX - gbacon
http://4mhz.de/cook.html
======
gbacon
A4:
[http://4mhz.de/download.php?file=Cook1971_A4.pdf](http://4mhz.de/download.php?file=Cook1971_A4.pdf)

Letter:
[http://4mhz.de/download.php?file=Cook1971_Letter.pdf](http://4mhz.de/download.php?file=Cook1971_Letter.pdf)

